# Is it normal for Phenibut to make you fall asleep?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I took my first dose of phenibut today. I took 500mg of Liftmode phenitbut. They claim their product to be %99.5 pure, they even sent me a "certificate of analysis" on lab tests that were done on my batch and the tests where done in the US. The lab report said that my batch was %99.8 phenibut by weight. But who knows, it could have been cut with something before they packaged it. Anyway, about an hour after I took it I felt very zoned out and tired. I went to lay down and I immediately fell asleep. I just woke up about 20 minutes ago and I still feel very zoned out and I also feel a little nauseous. Is this normal? and is it possible that I took too much?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I took my first dose of phenibut today. I took 500mg of Liftmode phenitbut. They claim their product to be %99.5 pure, they even sent me a "certificate of analysis" on lab tests that were done on my batch and the tests where done in the US. The lab report said that my batch was %99.8 phenibut by weight. But who knows, it could have been cut with something before they packaged it. Anyway, about an hour after I took it I felt very zoned out and tired. I went to lay down and I immediately fell asleep. I just woke up about 20 minutes ago and I still feel very zoned out and I also feel a little nauseous. Is this normal? and is it possible that I took too much?


I was an idiot and took about two table spoons of phenibut and I slept for agesssssssss. So yes, it does induce sleep


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> I was an idiot and took about two table spoons of phenibut and I slept for agesssssssss. So yes, it does induce sleep


Damn! 2 table spoons? That would be like 6 grams! The sleepiness has worn off now and I actually feel pretty normal. My anxiety isn't too bad and I can think clearly. I have to take my Zoloft soon so that might change.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yes, especially for new users, phenibut makes you sleepy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> yes, especially for new users, phenibut makes you sleepy.


The sleepiness wore off a little bit after I woke up from a nap, but it's starting to hit me hard again. I can barely hold my eyes open. I wonder if this stuff is a lot more pure than what most people use?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Where do you guys buy your Phenibut?

I notice that Amazon sells it & also notice it gets stunningly high ratings, with most users giving 5 stars, and the rest giving "only" 4 stars. I'm very skeptical of supplements, though such high ratings make me wonder. After all this time I'm desperate enough to try damn near anything, so this intrigues me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Where do you guys buy your Phenibut?
> 
> I notice that Amazon sells it & also notice it gets stunningly high ratings, with most users giving 5 stars, and the rest giving "only" 4 stars. I'm very skeptical of supplements, though such high ratings make me wonder. After all this time I'm desperate enough to try damn near anything, so this intrigues me.


The Phenibut I bought was from amazon and it is sold by Liftmode. It gets a lot of reviews because they give you a $20 discount on your next order for writing a review. If your brave enough to put a white powder that is made in China into your body, then go for it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool I'll make you a certificate in photoshop and send it out with my phenibut product. Only 3% urine. 

Seriously there is no supplement that is pure and without byproducts which are not good for your health. I would go to an independent lab and have it tested there. 

If you ever go to a pharmaceutical factory where FDA approved drugs are created you will see it looks like an Intel CPU lab. It is specially created to make sure no contaminants enter and people all have to wear special suits. With a supplement company they just use a factory which they produce tonnes of different products and have no stringent requirements as no one regulates them. On top of that they don't care, especially if they are selling to other countries where they are not liable. And even within China they are not strict at all so unless people start dying you can poison them slowly and their government won't care.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Cool I'll make you a certificate in photoshop and send it out with my phenibut product. Only 3% urine.
> 
> Seriously there is no supplement that is pure and without byproducts which are not good for your health. I would go to an independent lab and have it tested there.
> 
> If you ever go to a pharmaceutical factory where FDA approved drugs are created you will see it looks like an Intel CPU lab. It is specially created to make sure no contaminants enter and people all have to wear special suits. With a supplement company they just use a factory which they produce tonnes of different products and have no stringent requirements as no one regulates them. On top of that they don't care, especially if they are selling to other countries where they are not liable. And even within China they are not strict at all so unless people start dying you can poison them slowly and their government won't care.


LoL, I know it's not pure. They send a sample to a lab in CA to have it tested, but I am certain that they cut it with some other crap before they package and sell it. I actually kinda laughed when I saw they sent me a lab report. It was like they were trying too hard to convince me that their product was high purity. It's probably mixed with heavy metals, Chlorates, and who knows what else :lol


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Where do you guys buy your Phenibut?
> 
> I notice that Amazon sells it & also notice it gets stunningly high ratings, with most users giving 5 stars, and the rest giving "only" 4 stars. I'm very skeptical of supplements, though such high ratings make me wonder. After all this time I'm desperate enough to try damn near anything, so this intrigues me.


Phenibut is legit dude. It was discovered in the USSR in the 60's

from wikipedia
"Phenibut is mandated standard equipment in a Russian cosmonaut's medical kit. The use of "conventional" tranquilizers for stress and anxiety makes patients drowsy, which was deemed unacceptable for cosmonauts; phenibut, however, lowers stress levels without adversely affecting performance. In 1975 phenibut was included in the cosmonauts' kit for those who participated in the Apollo-Soyuz joint mission.[4]"

It's effects are very similar to GHB or Baclofen, In Russia it is sold RX only. It really is a legitimate drug rather than a supplement.

If you want to try it, go ahead and buy some on amazon, it will be cut with lactose or something and not 100% potent. I took it for a couple years and was able to buy pharmaceutical grade phenibut by the kilo from a manufacturer in China for $200. I quickly Learned that _this_ Phenibut was significantly more potent than any of the brands available on the internet.

But I found it to significantly reduce anxiety.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Phenibut is legit dude. It was discovered in the USSR in the 60's
> 
> from wikipedia
> "Phenibut is mandated standard equipment in a Russian cosmonaut's medical kit. The use of "conventional" tranquilizers for stress and anxiety makes patients drowsy, which was deemed unacceptable for cosmonauts; phenibut, however, lowers stress levels without adversely affecting performance. In 1975 phenibut was included in the cosmonauts' kit for those who participated in the Apollo-Soyuz joint mission.[4]"
> ...


A whole Kilo of Pharmaceutical grade, for only $200!? Where did you buy this from?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> A whole Kilo of Pharmaceutical grade, for only $200!? Where did you buy this from?


ugh, everyone asks this every time I post this. You can find Chinese manufacturers on Alibaba.com I found me a pharmaceutical intermediaries supplier and I was set. You'd be highly surprised how much of a mark-up there is on all of your favorite supplements, drugs, etc. It all gets cut with junk in the process too. Buy right from the source whenever you can.

Didn't I even say in my post where I got it from?


----------



## Gonna Beat This (Sep 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> ugh, everyone asks this every time I post this. You can find Chinese manufacturers on Alibaba.com I found me a pharmaceutical intermediaries supplier and I was set. You'd be highly surprised how much of a mark-up there is on all of your favorite supplements, drugs, etc. It all gets cut with junk in the process too. Buy right from the source whenever you can.
> 
> Didn't I even say in my post where I got it from?


LOL alibaba.com? doesnt sound legit


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Gonna Beat This said:


> LOL alibaba.com? doesnt sound legit


Their an international trade website, I've heard of them before.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Their an international trade website, I've heard of them before.


Yes, Alibaba.com is not a vendor. It is a place for an individual, business, retailer, distributor to find a manufacturer who can met your supply needs. The manufacturers I have found there have been the most professional, legitimate, with the best customer service I have ever dealt with.



Gonna Beat This said:


> LOL alibaba.com? doesnt sound legit


Don't talk sh*t if you don't know sh*t fool!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I notice that Amazon sells it & also notice it gets stunningly high ratings, with most users giving 5 stars, and the rest giving "only" 4 stars. I'm very skeptical of supplements, though such high ratings make me wonder. After all this time I'm desperate enough to try damn near anything, so this intrigues me.


It's really more of a drug than a supplement. For one thing phenibut enters the brain much more readily than most GABAergic supplements (read; actually works).
Ever heard of a medication called Baclofen? It's chemically related to phenibut and acts in a similar manner.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> It's really more of a drug than a supplement. For one thing phenibut enters the brain much more readily than most GABAergic supplements (read; actually works).
> Ever heard of a medication called Baclofen? It's chemically related to phenibut and acts in a similar manner.


Yah and as such it's banned in a lot of places, like Canada for example. The U.S. is very lax on a lot of stuff. Ahh I remember the days of buying andro from American retail places like it was nothing. Until of course a bunch of baseball players messed it up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah and as such it's banned in a lot of places, like Canada for example. The U.S. is very lax on a lot of stuff. Ahh I remember the days of buying andro from American retail places like it was nothing. Until of course a bunch of baseball players messed it up.


Phenibut is really banned in Canada??


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Phenibut is really banned in Canada??


Yah, because our FDA does not consider it a supplement but a drug. Now, you can still buy online from the states but only if the vendor ships it there. Amazon for example will not ship to Canada because it's prohibited. But a lot of the smaller no name vendors will.

Customs can seize it, but you won't really get in trouble. And if you have it on you then you won't get in trouble either since it's personal use. When it comes to personal use you can even have marijuana without any problems. But sales are prohibited. You can however get it via prescription.

From health canada database it's classified as a Schedule I substance.

http://webprod.hc-sc.gc.ca/nhpid-bdipsn/ingredReq.do?id=11307&lang=eng

Don't be surprised a lot of countries ban it. Keep in mind that the U.S. has a tendency to be more flexible, but eventually even they end up banning these substances as more and more health concerns come up. It's just a matter of time before some politician takes notice. 

EDIT: Scratch the prescription thing. If it's Schedule 1 it means you can't even get it with prescription hehe.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^ blah blah blah. blah ba ble do bla^^^^


----------

